# Mathews bows for sale



## 4-HSharpshooter (Feb 27, 2010)

How much on the apex 7?


----------



## impacthunt (Jun 14, 2008)

he says 9000 for the kit in the tread


----------



## longbow1956 (Apr 4, 2009)

whats the price on the LD? And any other pics


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

The LD is up for R5000. Do you want to make an offer? I will more pics up soon.


----------



## hoyt0022 (Dec 30, 2009)

what is r5000 
I know your not asking 5000 dollars for that bow!!


----------



## jnwright (May 11, 2008)

R= Rand(South African currency):wink:


----------



## Folkers (Dec 4, 2008)

*All Sold*

All these bows are sold.


----------

